

Colleges look beyond grades and test scores - tokenadult
http://www.boston.com/news/education/k_12/articles/2009/03/22/looking_beyond_grades_and_scores/?page=full

======
mattmcknight
There's an interesting assumption in this evaluation process wherein people
from poor home situations are presumed to have more drive than students who
are not.

